# Dalton Grange, Huddersfield - May 18



## UrbandonedTeam (May 22, 2018)

Haven't had much time to go out with the intention of doing an explore recently as it's GCSE season. Within four weeks and then I'll be free for a long time. This was just a 'oh that's in the area, let's go check it out.'



Dalton Grange











Dalton Grange was constructed in 1871. It is a good example of a mid-Victorian country house in Baronial Gothic style with a distinguished asymmetrical composition and a wealth of carved detailing. The building changed use to a gentlemen's club in 1916. Then it was later used as a social/gentleman's club for the research chemists and chemical engineers of Dalton Works; representing a rare example of a workplace-related social club for professionals. The Grange was previously home to the Dalton Grange Social Club, a club for retired employees of what used to be ICI and Zeneca. The club was wound up in 2012 after a decline in membership while the owners Syngenta carried on maintaining the building at a cost of over £200,000, a Spokesperson for Syngenta said they now plan to explore alternative uses for the building, consistent with its manufacturing operations. Recently the building was saved from demolition (2015) after the building was listed for its architectural importance after owners Syngenta wanted to flatten it. Its understood the chemical giant put in the demolishment order to turn the site into allotments and a car park for the nearby John Smith stadium. 



There were many high profile warning signs dotted around the entrance so we were a little cautious. However, it proved to just be a scare tactic and we were free to explore the 'larger than anticipated' interior. We caught the place at the perfect time of day as the sun was beginning to set, offering nice views over the trees into Huddersfield centre.



Bluebells on the lane down to the hotel.










The impressive front with turrets.










The gorgeous centre staircase.
























No cues/balls remained... or darts.

















Up to the top tower.










If you have some spare time, please check out my documentary styled video of the site:



​https://youtu.be/XpnJ7DHZ818​​​



Thanks for reading


----------



## HughieD (May 23, 2018)

Good work there mate. Shame about the baize...


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 23, 2018)

That's a nice house, just one or two plaster issues and a spot of paint. I noticed the snooker table was in good condition and it is a shame about the baize/cloth.


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (May 23, 2018)

It's been on some popular urbex channels for a while now and it seems to be doing okay. It's in quite an awkward spot as you know so I doubt many vandals would go here.


----------



## kitchen10 (May 30, 2018)

Wow, in surprisingly good nick. I was starting to think that there weren't any places like this in Huddersfield left! All three of my old local stomping grounds have been knocked down or redeveloped now, so I'll have to pay a visit over summer. Would I be right in saying that access isn't easy?

Kitch


----------



## littledigger (Aug 13, 2018)

Just had a little look at this one and there is scaffolding up at the front and lights on in the basement so we left it alone.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 13, 2018)

Nice one,

First time I've seen some pics from inside this place tbh.

Thanks for sharing


----------

